# Alcohol



## Matt Cycle (Dec 19, 2015)

I read an article somewhere that said 1 in 3 Londoners is teetotal and the numbers of people drinking overall are falling, particularly the young.  I was never a big drinker myself and in my younger days on nights out when my friends would end up paralytic I was the one who only had a few and 'usually' remained relatively sober.  Still had a good time though.  The not drinking much was nothing to do with being diabetic - I just wasn't that bothered about it.

As the years went on I would have the occasional ale at home or on occasions when we went out.  They became more and more infrequent (the drinks, not when we went out  ) and now I can't really remember the last time I had a drink - it must be months.  With Christmas almost upon it's usually a time for most to have a few and although I haven't taken the pledge the strongest I'll probably be indulging in will be a diet coke or coffee. 

Anyone else abstaining?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 19, 2015)

About 18 years ago I finally got sick and tired of waking up sick and tired! I have had the odd drink but now I find that half a glass of Lambrini ands it's knickers on the head shouting whooooooo!  

So yes - I will be abstaining this Christmas again


----------



## Amigo (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh hell no! 

Good for you though Matt because it's undoubtedly the healthier option.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 19, 2015)

Lynn Davies said:


> About 18 years ago I finally got sick and tired of waking up sick and tired! I have had the odd drink but now I find that half a glass of Lambrini ands it's knickers on the head shouting whooooooo!
> 
> So yes - I will be abstaining this Christmas again



What would we be treated to after a full glass?!!!!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 19, 2015)

From being a regular social drinker - eveninks and morninks I drank Gordons and slimline tonic, plus wine with meals (lager if it was a curry) out of which there were numerous, plus maybe the occasional brandy or a Grand Marnier thereafter.

I firstly stopped working with people I wanted to socialise with except maybe once or twice a year, and usually if we visit friends one of us is driving - so that's that really.  Usually have a drink at daughter's and/or at home over Xmas - family party next Monday, so I'll probably have a Prosecco or two - but whereas I could drink G&T all night and still make sense, walk straight etc - just slept rather well! - I'll probably fall over at two now!

I don't dislike booze - just that I usually don't want to drink it now !


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 20, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> What would we be treated to after a full glass?!!!!



Now that would be telling!

I am so glad I was young and stupid before the invention of mobile phones with cameras!!!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 20, 2015)

I never did drink much, I didn't (and still don't) like pubs and being a bit of a control frank don't like the being out of control excessive drink gives you. I have the odd glass of wine. I bought a bottle of Amarula for myself and a bottle of baileys for my grown up son and he bought a small bottle of chocolate baileys to share and try. Two of the three bottles are still un opened and they have been here over two weeks


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 20, 2015)

Well I've had my two glasses of red for the year already.  I very rarely drink, in fact I never really have done.  When younger I'd have a glass of red more regularly but I don't like being out of control either, and I don't have any tolerance for hangovers so I've always just been very moderate with it.  I guess my family history of alcoholism has also made me very very cautious too, we have a tendency on both sides and I've seen the devastation first hand so I've always been very aware of it.  That said I'm not averse to a wee glass of the bubbles on the odd occasion.  It doesn't half and lower the blood sugar though, I had my two glasses with food, took conservative insulin and still needed two slices of toast to keep myself above the line, plus one and a half glasses in (small glasses not those giant things) I started to feel sick, I'm not a particularly good drinker


----------



## Caroline (Dec 20, 2015)

I know quite a few people who have seen the devastation alcoholism can bring and understandably are dead set against alcohol. I can see their point.

Should have said before, although I don't drive if I am out with someone who is doing the driving I tend to abstain out of respect for them too.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 20, 2015)

I have never enjoyed being drunk and definitely don't enjoy drinking to the point of having to be sick! I do, however, enjoy the odd glass of red wine (maybe two or three on a long evening) and the occasional pint of beer (in fact, I had a pint yesterday .... Butty Bach .... very nice it was too!). I also have a few single malts in the cupboard, but they're only opened on special occasions (which I make up when I fancy a glass). 

But I can go months without a drink and then maybe have a drink every day for a week. It all depends.

One thing I have noticed, though, is that drinking does not lower my inhibitions nor does it make me silly. I just get slower and slower and just want to go to sleep!

Anyway, I won't be abstaining this Christmas. But it will not be very much either.

Andy


----------



## Robin (Dec 20, 2015)

I really enjoy a couple of small glasses of wine, or G & Ts, but after that, I just can't face any more. Means I've never been hungover, apart from once in my student days when I deliberately pushed myself past my limit to see what happened. Never again! I must have an inbuilt inhibitor. If only I could bottle it and sell it!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 20, 2015)

I have not missed a fri nt out for years. It keeps my head in the right place. Lets off some steam


----------



## khskel (Dec 20, 2015)

I can take it or leave it these days. I enjoy an occasional beer with a meal or a fireeater night cap.


----------



## Annette (Dec 21, 2015)

I just stopped drinking about 4 years ago - I had been at a cousins wedding, had a few drinks (not that many, I wasnt drunk or unsteady - I have this on good authority -hubby swears I was fine), went very hypo but it was one of those where I was totally compos mentis, just couldnt take any hypo treatment,  I just threw up. Couldn't get blood sugar up. Decided at that point that alcohol just didnt mix with my diabetes, so I stopped. Dont call myself teetotal, I just dont drink. There is a distinction, I feel.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 21, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> I just stopped drinking about 4 years ago - I had been at a cousins wedding, had a few drinks (not that many, I wasnt drunk or unsteady - I have this on good authority -hubby swears I was fine), went very hypo but it was one of those where I was totally compos mentis, just couldnt take any hypo treatment,  I just threw up. Couldn't get blood sugar up. Decided at that point that alcohol just didnt mix with my diabetes, so I stopped. Dont call myself teetotal, I just dont drink. There is a distinction, I feel.


That would frighten me too. I always walk back from my local which is .9 of a mile. Google earth checked


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 21, 2015)

I gave up alcohol in 2014 for the Cancer Research UK dryathlon and found it helped me with my weight loss. I havent really gone back to it. When I started on the metformin drinking alcohol made me feel sick. I had a pint of cider at the gig last night and that was enough for me.


----------

